# Paramedic pharmacology book?



## Jackie (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello hello, everybody!
I've recently applied for the paramedic program at my local college here in Northern Jersey. 
I wanted to get a head start in pharmacology and drug use, particularly in the prehospital setting. Would anyone recommend a pharm book that is commonly used/ was very useful for you in medic school?


----------



## pcbguy (Jan 17, 2015)

I didn't use it in medic school but recently got the Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional book by Jeffrey Guy. Haven't finished it yet but like it so far. 

On Amazon here. http://www.amazon.com/Pharmacology-Prehospital-Professional-Jeffrey-FACS/dp/0323035906


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like you have to rent it. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 17, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Looks like you have to rent it. Hmmmmmm.



Or buy a used copy for 15 bucks.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

pcbguy said:


> I didn't use it in medic school but recently got the Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional book by Jeffrey Guy. Haven't finished it yet but like it so far.
> 
> On Amazon here. http://www.amazon.com/Pharmacology-Prehospital-Professional-Jeffrey-FACS/dp/0323035906



Does anyone have an old copy they might want to sell? I'm not sure if I will be able to go on to medic, but I'm doing everything I can to study/learn on my own. ECG, pharm........
My former teacher gave me the pharm sheets from the school's paramedic program. I'm in the process of making flashcards. Could someone tell me where I can find out what medications belong to which classification?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

Jackie said:


> Hello hello, everybody!
> I've recently applied for the paramedic program at my local college here in Northern Jersey.
> I wanted to get a head start in pharmacology and drug use, particularly in the prehospital setting. Would anyone recommend a pharm book that is commonly used/ was very useful for you in medic school?



In the mean time, the EMS Pocket Drug Guide is a good resource. By Patrick T Gomella. Second edition


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 17, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Or buy a used copy for 15 bucks.



Done! I hadn't seen that option. Thanks! $15 plus $4 for shipping. Includes the DVD. Not bad!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 17, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Done! I hadn't seen that option. Thanks! $15 plus $4 for shipping. Includes the DVD. Not bad!


Careful with those! I bought a "used" book once online- stated condition had ripped binding, some folded pages, but all-in-all good condition.
They shipped me a stack of papers held by a rubber band- considerable amount of pages damaged/missing too.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 17, 2015)

Anybody make use of Prehospital Emergency Pharmacoloy- Pearson 7E (?)


----------



## MrJones (Jan 17, 2015)

Prehospital Emergency Pharmacology, 7th Ed. by Bryan Bledsoe and Dwane Clayden.

'nuff said.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 18, 2015)

I would recommend finding a text that is both broader and more in depth than something written specifically for paramedic practice.

Principles of Pharmacology by Golan and Basic & Clinical Pharmacology by Katzung and both quite comprehensive and in depth, yet are also accessible and understandable.


----------



## MrJones (Jan 18, 2015)

Remi said:


> I would recommend finding a text that is both broader and more in depth than something written specifically for paramedic practice.
> 
> Principles of Pharmacology by Golan and Basic & Clinical Pharmacology by Katzung and both quite comprehensive and in depth, yet are also accessible and understandable.



What do those books (or similar) offer that is an improvement over/preferable to texts written specifically for paramedic practice?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 18, 2015)

MrJones said:


> What do those books (or similar) offer that is an improvement over/preferable to texts written specifically for paramedic practice?



Increased breadth, depth, and scope.

To be clear, I'm not saying that there is anything at all wrong with the Guy or Bledsoe books. They both appear to present information in a well-organized, problem-oriented format that is easy to read and understand. They are fine introductory texts for someone with little clinical background.

Perhaps the texts I mentioned are too much for someone with no physiology background, though. I just think that EMS education in the areas of phys & pharm should be more academic.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 27, 2015)

Lippincott's Review Pharmacology is a real good one, too.


----------

